# ..I don't fully centering ...



## RobSm (May 7, 2011)

Hi...first post..

I bought a 'universal' base plate to use with guide bushings (& some guie bushings). There's a fitting included that is like a 1/4" cylinder with a cone on one end.

I need an 'idiot sheet' since I don't get what & when I'm supposed to do with it.

Also I have an 'inlay' kit with a removable spacer and a different centering part.

I have looked through the forums..but I'm still in the dark.

Can some explain in the most basic terms what the steps in the processes for each system ..please?

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

I think this may help..

On youtube search for: Inlay With A Router.. from user stockroomsupply (sorry I cant put URLs yet:sad

Good luck!

Luis



RobSm said:


> Hi...first post..
> 
> I bought a 'universal' base plate to use with guide bushings (& some guie bushings). There's a fitting included that is like a 1/4" cylinder with a cone on one end.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

They both work well but the inlay kit works the best,just pop in the guide in the router base and use it to line up the plate,once you have the base screw down in place you are set to use the other guides as well.
The cone type works about the same,pop in a 3/8"/1/2" guide the norm and do the same as the inlay setup..

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/99000-99999/99552.pdf

==in 



RobSm said:


> Hi...first post..
> 
> I bought a 'universal' base plate to use with guide bushings (& some guie bushings). There's a fitting included that is like a 1/4" cylinder with a cone on one end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

*centering bit*

the kits I got have a bit which is 1/4 in on one end and 1/2 in on the other. This is to allow centering using either a 1/2 in router or a 1/4 in router. Just depends on which end fits in your router.Be glad to email you the instruction sheets I have for my kits if you want them.
<[email protected]>


----------

